# Cilnia Humeralis adult female injured by male



## Alex 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

As the title says, I just discovered that my male, while trying to mount, punctured the female's abdomen between the segments towards the end. There is a black puncture spot and green blood visible. Now I'm worried my mantis is doomed.

Has anyone ever had a mantis survive such an injury? I'd post pics but my camere isn't good enough to get the puncture. The female also injured the male, on the left wing the thorax is eaten a bit to expose the insides. I'm more concerned with my female, as it's the only one and the male still has a double.


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2007)

If its just a prick it should be fine. I've had that happen and it's healed up ok. It should turn into a black scab.


----------



## Alex 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

^^^That's good to know. I was worried because I've had a ghost male subadult somehow wound itself in around the same spot, most likely by falling, then die. But it's wound was bigger than the humeralis's.


----------



## sk8erkho (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, it's over the little guy hung in there as long as he could. I am just trying to understand why he just attacked her like that. I was thinking maybe he was trying to mate with her of something. Or oerhaps that is just the way it is, life and all. Good thing is that the ooth just hatched the other day so maybe my little guy (nephew)will be okay with just picking out another lil fella to raise all over again. I'll talk to him about it.

But, at what stage do they begin mating? This is something I need to know for the future. Perhaps I'll have to separate the males from the females until whatever time they are due.

I'm out.

Khori


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm afraid you are going to have to put it in the freezer. Sorry.

Rob.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Jan 14, 2007)

They don't mate until they're an adult (they'll have wings). And you don't want to separate nymphs until the population is down to a managible size, usually when they're around their 3rd or 4th instar stage.


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2007)

These are not the easiest to mate. Just so you know ahead of time.


----------



## Alex 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I gathered, both from previous posts and experience. BTW, her condition is actually worse now. I left them alone for an hour or so, and she has new puncture wounds and is apparently bleeding out of the ovipositer(very dark brown blood(?), not green). I seperated them, and the male seems like it's gonna die. Well, it'll be fed to the one it injured. One male left now. I'll wait at least 2 more weeks to introduce them, and to give the eggs time to develop.


----------

